# [Modern Warfare 3] Geht es auf meinem PC?



## B0rn2Craft (4. November 2011)

Hallo leute, 
ich habe eine Frage und zwar wollte ich fragen ob MW3 auf diesen PC funktioniert: Difinity 2600 - Phenom II X4-955 - Multimedia-PC

Natürlich habe ich Win7 Home 

MW2 fließt einwandfrei auf meinem PC also denke ich das MW3 auch geht wollte mich aber noch mal versichern bei erfahreneren Personen. 

Einen schönen Dank schon mal im vorraus.

MfG
B0rn2Craft


----------



## Hawkins (4. November 2011)

Zuerst: Alter Schwede ist die Website die du da gelinkt hast nervig. Bekomm ich ohne Java und Cookies garnicht angezeigt.

Vom Prozessor her sollte es auf jeden Fall gut genug sein. Die Grafikkarte ist aber nur eine Radeon 5450, also nicht gerade der Hit. Das Game wird schon laufen, aber nicht auf den höchsten Einstellungen.
MW3 wird sicher mehr Hardware fordern als MW2, aber wenn man etwas an der Grafik schraubt wird es auch bei Dir laufen.

Hier die minimalen Hardware Anforderungen:

*Modern Warfare 3 System Requirements:*
*OS: *Windows XP, Windows Vista or Windows 7
*CPU: *Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 processor or better 
*RAM: *2 GB
*GFX: *Shader 3.0 or better 256 MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ 8600GT / ATI® Radeon™ X1950 or better 
*DX: *9.0c or later 
*HDD: *16 GB free hard drive space 
*INTERNET:* Broadband connection and service required for Multiplayer Connectivity. Internet connection required for activation.


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2011)

ALso, wenn MW2 bei Dir problemlos auf mittleren bis hohen Details ging, wird MW3 sicher dann mind auf niedrigen bis mittleren Details auch gut laufen. Die Engine ist die gleiche, es sind halt nur ein paar mehr Effekte und ggf. mehr/bessere Texturen und Objekte mit dabei, aber sofern MW2 bei Dir nicht nur auf niedrigen Details grad so spielbar war, brauchst Du Dir da keine Sorgen machen, obwohl die GRafikkarte echt ziemlich schwach ist - eine neue für 80€ (AMD 6770) würde da schon einen massiven Schub bringen.


Wegen der Website: das ist ein großer und bekannter Webshop, mit normalen Sicherheits-Einstellungen, mit denen ich mir nich nie was eingefangen hab, geht die problemlos ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. November 2011)

Ich denke mal, der  Unterschied von MW2 zu MW3 ist jetzt nicht sonderlich groß, also sollte nur minimal schlechter laufen, also vielleicht keine hohen details mehr, sondern nur noch Mittel...
Wie Herbboy schon gesagt hat, wenn du etwas Geld übrig hast, würde ich für 80 Euro eine HD 6770 oder vielleicht sogar eine HD 6870 für 140 Euro.
Das ist ja mal wieder typisch Komplettsystem, ein Phenom 955 und eine HD 5450!!! 

Was die Website betrifft, habe ich keine probleme, ich hab auch ganz normale sicherheitseinstellungen...


----------



## SakashiLP (5. November 2011)

gelöscht.


----------



## Herbboy (5. November 2011)

Nur weil die DX11 und Shader 5 unterstützt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die auch schnell ist 

Das ist so, als würde ein Auto SuperPlus-Benzin und Motoröl mit Rennsportfreigabe unterstützen - schnell fahren können muss das Auto deswegen noch lange nicht 


Bei modernen Grafikchips "unterstützen" selbst die allermiesesten Grafikkarten und auch mainboard-Onboardgrafikchips DX11&Co, weil alle modernen Grafikchips das halt "haben". Das wäre sogar komplizierter und auch marketingtechnisch schlechter, extra Chips zu bauen, die das nicht können. 

Aber für 400€ ist das System trotzdem o.k., man darf es einem nur nicht als "Gamer PC" andrehen, DAS wäre ein Witz, denn die Karten mit einer 4 als zweiter Ziffer im Namen sind bei AMD immer die Karten der jeweiligen Generation (AMD 3000er, 4000er, 5000er. 6000er...), die als stromsparende Multimedia-Karten gedacht sind und das ein oder andere nicht allzu anspruchsvolle SPiel zulassen. Es ist ein starker Office-PC mit der Option, auch das ein oder andere ältere oder nicht so aufwendige Spiel zu spielen - mehr nicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. November 2011)

Ja klar, für 400 Euro isses schon okay, aber sinnvoller wäre jetzt ein athlon X4 640 und eine HD 5770 oder so....
Aber doch keinen "Gamer"-Prozessor und ne Office-Karte !!??
Bei Office wird der 955 auch nicht viel schneller sein als ein 640er oder !?

Und DX11 + SahderModel 5 bringen der Karte beim Gamen sowieso nichts, für DX11 ist die zu langsam

Nochmal so nebenbei: Wenn du n bisschen Geld übrig hast, dann würde ich mal die Karte aufrüsten ( Preis 80-140 Euro)


----------



## WindowsHelpMe (20. November 2011)

hey Leute ,
funktioniert mw3 auf meinem laptop:
i3 370m (2x2.4 Ghz)
Nvidia GT420m
4Gb Arbeitsspeicher
mfg WindowsHelpMe


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2011)

Müsste an sich ausreichen. MW2 läuft da auf "mittel" in über 30 FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GT 420M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Was Du machen könntest: wenn ein Freund von Dir das Spiel hat, kann er es ja mal mit seinem Steamaccount bei Dir installieren und testen.


----------



## 2ELI0 (21. November 2011)

Beim Prozessor könnte es etwas Knapp werden, Grafikkarte ebenfalls.


----------



## byaliar (22. November 2011)

Prozessor kein problem aber die graka geht garnicht.
nimm besser einen PC für 450€  mit ner Gts450 oder HD5770 falls noch zu bekommen ansonsten wäre es die 6770 Sind identisch.


----------



## WindowsHelpMe (23. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Link hat mir SEHR weiter geholfen
mfg WindowsHelpMe


----------



## mariuzz21 (21. März 2012)

Hi geht denn mw3 auf meinen netbook??
Acer aspire one 722
Prozessor: AMD C-60 Prozessor (1.0GHz, 1MB L2 Cache) 4gb Ram DDR3 ATI HD 6290 Grafikkarte Windows 7 Hp 320 Gb Festplatte
danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2012)

mariuzz21 schrieb:


> Hi geht denn mw3 auf meinen netbook??
> Acer aspire one 722
> Prozessor: AMD C-60 Prozessor (1.0GHz, 1MB L2 Cache) 4gb Ram DDR3 ATI HD 6290 Grafikkarte Windows 7 Hp 320 Gb Festplatte
> danke im vorraus


 
Ich sag mal so: wenn es laufen sollte, dann würde es mich wirklich sehr sehr wundern. Dieser Chip hier: Intel HD Graphics 2000 / 100 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  ist schon ca doppelt so stark, und da geht der Vrogäbger CoD Black Ops nur mut 25-30FPS, wobei da als Prozessor ein starker core i5 dabei ist - aber mit de, 6290-Chip und nur einem C-60 wird das nix, kann sogar sein, dass es selbst mit einer guten Graka mit DER CPU nicht klappen würde... 

Du kannst aber natürlich mal einen Kumpel fragen, der das SPiel hat, ob Du es mal installieren kannst und dann mit dessen Account probeweise starten kannst. Wenn das dann doch klappt, könntest Du es kaufen und musst es nicht mal installieren, sondern dich nur mit DEINEM Account einloggen und den key eingeben, um es freizuschalten.


----------

